

Microserfs (1994) - jztein
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/2.01/microserfs_pr.html

======
jztein
I know that Microserfs is a classic, but when I read it yesterday, it was
strangely relatable and realistic, yet so different from the way our industry
depicts itself today.

